# Oat Bran and Almond Bread



## Raine (Feb 1, 2005)

Oat Bran and Almond Bread

Ingredients: 

Corn oil for greasing loaf pan
2 cups unbleached all-purpose flour
1 ¼ cups oat bran (divided use)
½ cup All-Bran cereal
1 ½ teaspoons ground nutmeg
1 ½ teaspoons baking powder
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
2 eggs
½ cup packed light-brown sugar
1 ¼ cups plain or vanilla-flavored soy milk
½ cup almond oil or corn oil
1 tablespoon white vinegar
2 teaspoons almond or vanilla extract
1 cup sliced almonds, roasted (divided use) 

Directions: 

Preheat oven to 400 F. Grease a 5x9-inch glass loaf pan with corn oil. 

Combine flour, 1 cup oat bran, bran cereal, nutmeg, baking powder, baking soda and salt in a bowl, and set aside. 

In a large bowl, beat together eggs and sugar with an electric mixer. Beat in soy milk, oil, vinegar and extract. 

Add dry ingredients and stir just until moistened. Fold in ¾ cup almonds. Pour batter into prepared pan and sprinkle with remaining oat bran and almonds. Bake 45 to 50 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean. 

Cool in pan for 5 minutes, then remove from pan and finish cooling on rack. Slice and serve immediately, or wrap in plastic and store unrefrigerated up to 3 days, or freeze and store up to 2 months. Makes 14 servings. 

PER SERVING: Cal 272 (46% fat) Fat 15 g (2 g sat) Fiber 3 g Chol 27 mg Sodium 198 mg Carb 32 g Calcium 97 mg


----------

